# Belt overheating??



## skinut2234 (Sep 6, 2007)

I have an older model 917.256600 46". The primary belt went a few weeks back so I replaced it- Ran fine for 2 cuts then broke again. The belt was so hot - I could barely touch it.
I bought a new OEM belt and checked everything- All Mandrals and idlers spin fine. This is the belt that connects the PTO to the deck. I fired it up again and did 3 rows of mowing. Bet is really HOT again. I turned the belt by hand and the PTO is where I get the most resistance. Should I be able to spin the PTO pulley easily when I try it? What else can be causing the overheat?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds as if the belt tensioner is not applying enough belt tension and the belt is slipping. Another cause could be a bent of out of alignment pulley or idler but you stated that you spun the system and everything looked good. 

Have you verified that the belt you installed is the proper part # called for in the owners/parts manual? If the belt is on the large size of what is called for, this may cause the belt to slip and over heat as well. 

If you spray some anti-belt slip dressing on the belt and this fixes the problem; (it will fix only temporarily in most cases) this would lead me to think the belt may be too large. 

Anyhow, just wanted to throw a few ideas and areas to look at as it sounds like you are in the middle of mowing and need to get this down now. Let us know how you fair. 

Welcome to Tractor Forum by the way!


----------



## skinut2234 (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks- I removed the deck and checked that out.
All parts on the deck turn fine.
When I checked the PTO- it is hard to turn...
Is the PTO pully supposed to turn easily? That would be my guess as to whre resistance is coming


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Depends upon the make and model machine since the pto pulley typically is the drive pulley, it would not turn easily if engaged and on some models may or may not have some resistance when not engaged or when attempting to turn by hand. If a belt is getting that hot it would seem to me that a pulley or some other item would be as hot or more so and you could immediately detect it if you check things right away when the belt heats up. That would most likely be the problem part.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

I suggest taking a look at the idler bracket that holds the idler pully, sometimes they will snap and you will have to get a better replacement bracket. It happened to my teacher's tractor and it pretty much solved the problem when I found it. Pull of the deck and give her a good look


----------

